# FDA approves drug for GERD, gastroparesis



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

FDA approves drug for GERD, gastroparesis The FDA approved Metozolv ODT as a treatment for diabetic gastroparesis and gastroesophageal reflux disease. The approval covers 5- and 10-milligram tablets of metoclopramide HCl. More here: American City Business Journals/Raleigh/Durham, N.C. (9/8)


----------

